# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  طراحی واسط کاربر

## keivan32

مطلبی درباره اصول طراحی واسط کاربر نیاز دارم اگر ممکن است مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## java.source.ir

سلام به لینک زیر سری بزن:
http://java.tadbirpoya.ir/Articles/java%20se/Swing.htmموفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## darna_computer

سلام. به این لینک هم اگه میتونی یه سری بزن:
www.isofts.ir

----------


## mhjbarnamenevis

> مطلبی درباره اصول طراحی واسط کاربر نیاز دارم اگر ممکن است مرا راهنمایی کنید


سلام.
بسیار سپاسگزارم بابت پرسش. این پرسش من هم بود. البته انگار پاسخ‌ها مناسب نیست.

این پاسخ نخست که اصلا باز نشد. دست کم برای من باز نشد:



> سلام به لینک زیر سری بزن:
> http://java.tadbirpoya.ir/Articles/java%20se/Swing.htm
> موفق و سربلند باشید.


 این پاسخ دوم هم که انگار اصلا بی‌ربط بود:



> سلام. به این لینک هم اگه میتونی یه سری بزن:
> www.isofts.ir

----------


## mhjbarnamenevis

یک چیزهایی در اینترنت هست:
https://www.google.com/search?q=huma...sign+standards

مانند این: https://www.interaction-design.org/l...rules-of-thumb
یا این: https://developer.apple.com/design/h...erview/themes/

ولی آن چیزی که من می‌خواهم نمی‌شود. اینها کلی‌گویی است.

اینجا هم دو تا کتاب کامل هست که شاید دقیقا همان چیزی باشد که ما می‌خواهیم: *http://www.oracle.com/us/products/mi...lf-135985.html*
ولی من به شخصه بیشتر دنبال دو برگه اطلاعات و مثال هستم نه یک کتاب!
یک خلاصه‌ای هم انگار اینجا هست: *http://www.javapractices.com/topic/TopicAction.do?Id=148*
از این بهتر را اگر دوستان پیدا کردند قرار دهند استفاده کنیم.
یا علی

______________________________________
ویرایش:
این انگار عالی است:
*http://dev.cs.ovgu.de/java/Books/jav...Guide/higa.htm*

----------

